# Safe to bank???



## Lindyloo1 (Feb 23, 2011)

I am looking to open a sterling bank account and have been offered this by ABC Bank in Sharm but need to know if its safe and free to have an account.

Im sure I read gripes about HSBC and Barclays where people have said that they are charged for having an account and that charges of many unknown natures are deducted from the account??

I am not putting in loads of money as i keep it in the UK but I would like to have a bank account as opposed to keeping money in a safe

Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## JonnyW (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a HSBC sterling account and also a hsbc egyptian account and find it very easy - Never had any charges or abnormalities. Also very easy to transfer money from HSBC in UK to egypt.


----------



## meshey (Mar 27, 2011)

we opened an account at hsbc and a minimum of 5000le (500 sterlng is needed). for this amount and above they will only give you an atm card - not a debit card. hope that helps?


----------



## Lindyloo1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Many thanks for the replies... may take a trip to HSBC


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Lindyloo1 said:


> I am looking to open a sterling bank account and have been offered this by ABC Bank in Sharm but need to know if its safe and free to have an account.
> 
> Im sure I read gripes about HSBC and Barclays where people have said that they are charged for having an account and that charges of many unknown natures are deducted from the account??
> 
> ...


HSBC, Barclays, CIB and many other banks have a minimum amount, usually 5000 EGP or the equivalent. If your balance falls below this amount then they deduct money monthly, between 40-50 EGP depending on the bank. These are probably the charges you have heard about.

It's probably somewhere in the small print when you open the account, but it was something I was totally unaware of until I went to my bank years after opening the account and found it empty coz of these charges!!!

Just ask whichever bank you choose before opening the account about this point and they'll explain everything, then make sure to keep your balance above this.

Sam


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Sam said:


> HSBC, Barclays, CIB and many other banks have a minimum amount, usually 5000 EGP or the equivalent. If your balance falls below this amount then they deduct money monthly, between 40-50 EGP depending on the bank. These are probably the charges you have heard about.
> 
> It's probably somewhere in the small print when you open the account, but it was something I was totally unaware of until I went to my bank years after opening the account and found it empty coz of these charges!!!
> 
> ...


Using HSBC since a couple of years and so far never had problems!


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Lindyloo1 said:


> I am looking to open a sterling bank account and have been offered this by ABC Bank in Sharm but need to know if its safe and free to have an account.
> 
> Im sure I read gripes about HSBC and Barclays where people have said that they are charged for having an account and that charges of many unknown natures are deducted from the account??
> 
> ...


Stick with Citibank if you can.


----------

